# headache and fuzzy vision



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Woke up with dreadful headache this am...i never get them...and it hasnt let up all day combined with blurry vision and a feeling of 'swelling' behind the eyes ect..

Its on the list of symptoms not to ignore so is it something i should worry about?

Needless to say i cant get hold of antenatal...

Pip feeling poorly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you need to ring delivery suite as soon as you read this. It may simply be a migraine due to the heat, but it may also be a sign of pre eclampsia, so they'll need to check you over,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Is ok...it went away the next day...blood pressure was low if anyything so not pre-eclampsia..

Pip


----------

